# Youtube Symphony Orchestra Mashup Video Released. :-)



## Edmond-Dantes

YEP. A mashup video has finally been released of the Youtube Symphonia Orchestra this morning as a bit of a teaser.

As for the real concert that is being held at Carnegie Hall, it will be help April 15th, while a full recording of the event will be released April 16th.


----------



## R-F

I watched that. Found it a bit 'meh' to be honest. 

Maybe another listening of the real thing will grab my attention more.


----------



## Edmond-Dantes

Agreed. Hopefully, a few of the instruments that they produced on the mashup video will be excluded from the real thing.  (Wtf? Musical Saw? -_-; ) Honestly though, I'm very excited to hear the REAL performance; and moreso, I'm really wanting to hear them play songs from some of the greats. (They will also be playing music from Gabrieli, Bach, Mozart and Brahms) It will be interesting to see how well they can perform live. XD

Though, I won't be buying any tickets for this one.  I'd rather just watch it online....


----------



## PostMinimalist

I got as far as the Brass stuff. It is about local youth orchestra standard. What a shame for such a widely advertized event. It was supposed to prove the validity of the internet as being able to produce some quality classical ensmble. Unfortunately it just reinforced the amateurish reputation that it already has.
FC


----------



## nickgray

Well, its... nice. I don't think you should view it as a "musical" event, but more as an "internet" event, obviously they can't sound like a professional orchestra - most of them are amateur/semi-amateur musicians. Its more of a "omg, youtube orchestra" than serious stuff and should be viewed as such.


----------



## PostMinimalist

I know, but there was a thinly veiled hope circulating in the youtube community that it might be something like the European Youth Orchestra or something similar. I think the auditioning system was a bit odd. Going on the grounds of a video alone is wrong even if a lot of those kids did genuinely do a good job in making a reasonable video there should have been a follow up round with a panel. Auditions are a real time event, not a video which you can redo over until you get it right. You should have to be good enough to get it right first time in front of the panel. Don't get me wrong. I thik it's a fine idea but it needs a great deal of fine-tuning before it will be a viable repeatable orhestral event (or internet event) in the future.


----------



## R-F

I think part of the reason I didn't enjoy it that much, is that it's appealing too much to people who won't normally listen to classical music, and not the ones who have a lot more maturity when it comes to this genre (like most of the people on this forum). 
The 'mash up' video, to start, was a pretty naff idea. Not to mention the actual piece sounds too much like the soundtrack to some cheesy hollywood film.


----------



## PostMinimalist

R-F said:


> Not to mention the actual piece sounds too much like the soundtrack to some cheesy hollywood film.


On that, I am in complete concurrence.


----------



## JTech82

Is this piece of "music" supposed to be a joke? Because if it is, I think it's pretty funny.


----------



## Edmond-Dantes

LOL. Yes, I was really disappointed in the piece written for it. I'm HOPING that the rest will be better, but you're all very right. I'm more INTERESTED than expecting anything akin to an actual symphony.

Truly it is disappointing that it's turned out like this. ^^;;

*By the way, if it's been posted already, I haven't seen it yet.*


----------



## Edmond-Dantes

Ah damn. -_-;;I was really hoping that they were going to be better playing together. I'm not even going to continue watching this.. I'm going to get their playing stuck in my head....

Well, look at it this way guys.. Maybe this will inspire people to delve into classical music. :-/


----------



## JTech82

I'm not interested in watching a bunch of amateurs play classical that's for sure.

I'm also not interested in trying to make people understand or like classical. If they don't get it, then that's not my problem.


----------



## Edmond-Dantes

I think it's important to try to preserve classical music in our cultures, and if this, admittedly crappy and amateurish orchestra inspires a younger generation to listen to it, I'm... OK with it. (Just look at all the people on youtube that find this thing amazing. lol)


----------



## Margaret

Edmond-Dantes said:


> Agreed. Hopefully, a few of the instruments that they produced on the mashup video will be excluded from the real thing.  (Wtf? Musical Saw? -_-; ) Honestly though, I'm very excited to hear the REAL performance; and moreso, I'm really wanting to hear them play songs from some of the greats. (They will also be playing music from Gabrieli, Bach, Mozart and Brahms) It will be interesting to see how well they can perform live. XD
> 
> Though, I won't be buying any tickets for this one.  I'd rather just watch it online....


I've never heard of this. Are you seriously saying people are buying tickets for _this_? 

I mean people besides those players families and friends? (Recalling the horrible four hour dance recital I sat through last year because my neighbor's six year old daughter was in it. And then they made me watch the DVD of it. )


----------



## JTech82

Edmond-Dantes said:


> I think it's important to try to preserve classical music in our cultures, and if this, admittedly crappy and amateurish orchestra inspires a younger generation to listen to it, I'm... OK with it. (Just look at all the people on youtube that find this thing amazing. lol)


Forgive me for being so pessimistic all the time, but I just think this is one of the worst things I've ever seen. I've seen college orchestras play better than this and that's not saying much.

As I mentioned, I'm not interested in exposing people to classical music or any kind of music for that matter. If people are at all curious about music, then only naturally will they stumble upon something that requires actual intelligence to listen to and understand.

Nobody told me to listen or like classical music. Nobody told me to like jazz either. I know what I know based on my own curiosity about music. One thing leads to another in my experience. If you've ran across Prokofiev's name in an article and are interested at all, then there's a whole wealth of information about him available through the Internet, which most people have access to now.

People want me to do their homework for them. It doesn't work that way in my book. You either are interested in music or you are not.


----------



## PostMinimalist

The problem is not the idea or the piece or the video or even the orchestra.

I stated before that the problem is the audition process.

There is a reason that serious orchestras audition the way they do even today. That is, live in front of a panel of judges, one by one.

You just cannot make a good call when there is so much room for 'tampering' with your audition because t's on a video.

Enough said.


----------



## nickgray

But they did hold a "real" audition, no? They picked the musicians based on their videos, and after that auditioned them. Afair...


----------



## Margaret

Edmond-Dantes said:


> YEP. A mashup video has finally been released of the Youtube Symphonia Orchestra this morning as a bit of a teaser.
> 
> As for the real concert that is being held at Carnegie Hall, it will be help April 15th, while a full recording of the event will be released April 16th.


I am not kidding -- I had a nightmare about that video last night.


----------



## PostMinimalist

The players that got through were picked from the video after an open vote. All very democratic and totally useless for audition purposes. An orchestra is a dictatorship.


----------



## tenor02

full video is up, im going to sit down with my roommates and watch it tonight.


----------



## Edmond-Dantes

Oh dear god, why bother? If you've made it far enough to join this forum, WHY on earth would you watch a sub-amateur orchestra play such good pieces? (I am, of course, referring to the music from the Greats, not the Tan Dun piece..)

I just said I would be happy if this got a bunch of people into classical music. (well, after I actually heard some of it that is... ^^;; )


----------

